# Bird Dog Club



## zzweims (May 8, 2010)

Hey all:

I've updated my website (don't laugh, I'm a techno dolt) and have LOWERED my quail club rates for 2010-2011.  $425 for _year round _use!

I've also added deer, dove, turkey and duck.  Check it out and let me know what you think.  http://zzfarms.com

Be nice.  It's been a rough year

Aline
http://zzfarms.com


----------



## Jim P (May 8, 2010)

Is your land (club) still a part of the other persons land?


----------



## maker4life (May 8, 2010)

Wish it was closer to Cairo .


----------



## JuliaH (May 8, 2010)

Your Quail membership is really reasonable!! 

Julia


----------



## zzweims (May 8, 2010)

Jim P said:


> Is your land (club) still a part of the other persons land?



No.  Eric and I are doing seperate clubs this year, but we still help each other out.  Check out his site at http://blackcreeklodge.com


----------



## zzweims (May 8, 2010)

JuliaH said:


> Your Quail membership is really reasonable!!
> 
> Julia



Then come join us!


----------



## wilber85 (May 11, 2010)

I wish you guys were closer to us up here in N. GA.  We need a club style plantation up here and I have heard a lot of good things about yalls place.


----------



## Strych9 (May 12, 2010)

I'm soo tempted!


----------



## jdgator (May 13, 2010)

I wish you werent two hours from me. I'd join. Might have to come out for some dog training anyway.


----------



## zzweims (May 16, 2010)

I signed up three new members this weekend.  We had a blast yesterday working dogs on birds, then a free for all in the pond


----------



## davedeats (May 16, 2010)

*wish you were closer.*

just what im looking for instead of deer club.have 7 dogs .always looking for new ground to work pups on


----------



## zzweims (May 26, 2010)

Two more members joined this week and a potential third stopped by for a look today.  Really nice guy.  I hope Brian and the britts join too


----------



## zzweims (Jun 12, 2010)

Two more members!  Welcome Karen and Trish and the Vizslas!  It will be great to have a couple of girls in the club!


----------



## bobman (Jun 12, 2010)

Are there gun deer hunters on the property when people are quail hunting?


----------



## zzweims (Jun 12, 2010)

bobman said:


> Are there gun deer hunters on the property when people are quail hunting?



Nope.  I'm only taking 5 deer members who get 3 hunts each.  They have to make an appointment and will not be permitted to shoot when we have quail or dove hunters out.  My upland and waterfowl hunters will always have priority.  But from a management perspective, I do need to reduce my deer herd.


----------



## Supercracker (Jun 12, 2010)

How big is it and what kind of terrain?


----------



## zzweims (Jun 14, 2010)

240 mostly flat, with some rolling hills.  Open forests and fields of native grass.  Dove fields planted in millet, milo, sorghum, wheat, and sunflower, with undisturbed weed strips down center and edges (ragweed, lespedeza, broom sedge, camphor, goldenrod, blackberry, etc).  Loads of persimmon, crabapple and plum.  Four ponds, five deer stands (one double stand), two johnny houses, one quail pen, one pigeon coop, two barns with water and electric, indoor plumbing, stakeouts, dog training equipment and horses available to members.  We also have regulation field trial and hunt test courses (pointing and flushing) for those who like to compete.  Licensed and insured.

Aline
http://zzfarms.com


----------



## rapid fire (Jun 14, 2010)

Aline has a really nice place.  I just wish I lived closer.


----------



## zzweims (Jun 28, 2010)

Another good weekend.  We did some duck search work and the dogs had a blast.  Also, I sold a pup, so the new owner is automatically a member of the club (no charge for ZZ weim owners).  Welcome Bill.  There are still a few memberships available for those interested.  Shoot me a pm or give me a call if you want to check out the place.  478-451-0646

Aline
http://zzfarms.com


----------



## crbrumbelow (Jun 28, 2010)

Man I wish I was closer.


----------



## zzweims (Jul 5, 2010)

signed another member for the quail/dove combo.  Welcome Jeff!

Aline
http://zzfarms.com


----------



## zzweims (Jul 6, 2010)

What a great weekend!  Some club members camped out Saturday night.  We worked the dogs on birds and water retrieves, rode horses, and ate killer steaks off the grill while listening to the Bobs calling.  Great weather, wonderful company, and happy exhausted dogs lying everywhere.  It don't get any better than that

Aline
http://zzfarms.com


----------



## Jim P (Jul 6, 2010)

Aline can't you move your place a little further south?


----------



## george hancox (Jul 7, 2010)

Jim you would never go back home.


----------



## Jim P (Jul 7, 2010)

george, my wife might like that.


----------



## zzweims (Jul 7, 2010)

C'mon Jim, you're not that far away.  I've got club members as far away as Europe and South America!  'Course, they bought a pup from me first.  I've had members in the past that were several states away.  They did the math and figured it was cheaper to buy a membership, then camp out with their dogs for one week of hunting, then it would be to stay in a lodge at one of the fancier plantations.

Aline
http://zzfarms.com


----------



## Jim P (Jul 7, 2010)

I'll have to see if my mule and wagon can make it that far, I realy am tempted though


----------



## george hancox (Jul 7, 2010)

swing by and pick me up on the way.lol


----------



## Jim P (Jul 7, 2010)

george, two retired bird hunters in a mule drawn wagon with bird dogs in the back, that would be something  to see, I might take you up on it. lol


----------



## george hancox (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm ready


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jul 9, 2010)

Can you post up some of the deer and turkey kills from the years past? I'm very interested if the deer and turkey hunting is good.


----------



## zzweims (Jul 10, 2010)

I have no pics of past deer and turkey kills.  This place was set up primarily for upland hunting.  I've always planted food plots for the deer, mainly to keep them away from the garden and bird fields.  But after 7 years of no pressure from hunters, these dang deer are getting bold and numerous.  They gotta go.  I do see more does than bucks milling about, but I've got at least a couple of 10-pointers, and a few 8's--including one with only one set of antlers (so I guess 'technically' that makes him a 4-pointer lol).  I see and hear the turkeys every spring and usually run across a few nests.  You are welcome to stop by and take a look.

Aline
http://zzfarms.com


----------



## zzweims (Jul 14, 2010)

I'd like to welcome Eugene back to the club for another year!


----------



## zzweims (Jul 19, 2010)

I'd like to welcome Dave back to the club for another year!


----------



## beachnut (Jul 24, 2010)

On post #17 you stated that you had 240 acres.  I went to your website, got your address and looked ZZ Farms up on the Baldwin County tax page. It states that you guys only have about 119 acres.  What gives?


----------



## zzweims (Jul 24, 2010)

That's the portion that's in a conservation covenant.  I also have more land along the road in my maiden name and lease the remainder.


----------



## beachnut (Jul 24, 2010)

So would the addition property leased border the 119+?  I guess what I am asking is can it all be hunted at one time.


----------



## zzweims (Aug 2, 2010)

Since we are neighbors, why don't you give me a call at 478-451-0646 and I will be happy to show you around.  Hope you enjoy the call of "bob..BoB........WHITE!"


----------



## zzweims (Oct 27, 2010)

It's been a busy week.  Setters, weims, gsps, brittanys and a boykin.  It was really great to see the light bulb click on the boykin pup.  He's going to make a fine hunting dog.  And the brittanys impressed the heck out of me today.  Very windy tough conditions, but these two young dogs got her done!  Hooray for fall!


----------



## AugustaDave (Oct 28, 2010)

*Boykin*

Are you training another Boykin or are you talking about fussy Gus?


----------



## zzweims (Oct 28, 2010)

AugustaDave said:


> Are you training another Boykin or are you talking about fussy Gus?



Fussy Gus.  He's the man


----------



## redneck_billcollector (Oct 31, 2010)

Yall all talking about wishing it was closer, I go up there and I live in the Albany area.  I might be heading up that way next weekend with both of the grey dogs IF Stain gets over being a grown woman, I think she would look funny with her pink keeping Ozzie out panties hunting birds.  In other words Aline, she is in season.


----------



## zzweims (Nov 2, 2010)

redneck_billcollector said:


> In other words Aline, she is in season.



I hope so.  Otherwise, if you're dressing your bird dog in pink panties, you've got some 'splaining to do

Come anyway and bring the boys.  I've got some really strong flying birds and the weather is perfect!


----------

